
Diabase's $5K USD, 4 or 5 axis 3d printer/milling machine - patrickg_zill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LihlhFkAl54&feature=youtu.be
======
patrickg_zill
A review (sponsored by Diabase, I think) is here, as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ82_L6UmzQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ82_L6UmzQ)

No financial connections to these guys, I just know them personally and think
it is pretty cool tech, to have both additive (3d deposition) and subtractive
(milling) in one machine. Plus laser scanning.

